# Getting a 6 month old puppy!!!! NEED HELP



## Germanshepherd-101 (Aug 14, 2012)

(skip to bottom paragraph if you don't want to here this heart warming story) 

Okay so I had a puppy that passed away at 3 months because she was the ruby of the litter and about after 6 weeks she started having 5-6 seizures a day it was harrific to watch... And we tryed everything but there was nothing to be done and she passed away.


SO about the beginning of the month her breeder called and wanted to ask us something, they kept one puppy out of the litter of 14 named Lilly, Tia's sister and they gave her away to someone and that someone's boy friend hates the dog cuz it wants to play with him and he dosnt SO we are getting the dog some time this month  

I was wondering, Lilly is going on 6 months on September 3 and I just wanted to know that if I would be missing out on the bonding or Lilly won't love us the same as her old owner. I don't want her to feel abandon so in going to keep her busy with training and try very hard to bond with her and keep her happy. and how long will it take to start agility training with her? 
Thanks please need an answer soon before we get her!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

No, she'll bond with you.

Glad she's finding a home that will appreciate her.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am sorry about your puppy Lilly will learn to love you Along with training comes bonding. Give her time to adapt to her new surroundings, take things slow until she is comfortable. Most places will not let a puppy do the higher jumps in agility until they are a year old, but you can still do small jumps and get her started. Good Luck.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, and this is still her boyfriend? Shaking my head, here. I am somewhat disturbed by people who "hate" dogs. It is as if their soul was wired incorrectly.

Can't advise on whether or not to get the 6-month-old, but I want to wish you the best.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If you give that 6 month old pup love, affection, and training, she will bond to you and stick to you like glue. She's probably desperate for someone to bond with at this point. So once she warms up to you, don't be surprised if she won't let you out of her sight!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

years ago i adopted my first foster GSD..he was 3 years old. His owner had him since he was 8 weeks. Well they decided they didnt want him after the wife had twins...Anyway..he was a great dog..and one day after i had him for a year i ran into his previous owner at the park..they guy ran up to see him..i could tell dakota recognized him..but he still stayed by me and didnt hesitate to walk with me when it was time to go..the way he acted showed me that even though i hadnt had him as long as her orginal owner..he def loved and bonded with me. And i was his master and where his home was..made me feel great


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Lilly should be just fine with you. You may have to re-adjust her somewhat since she was with someone who didn't like her ..hopefully he didn't treat her her badly!?

Give her some time and she will bond with you, and trust you. You are doing her a favor by taking her. IMO, this situation will be good for both of you.

Sorry about your other pup


----------



## Germanshepherd-101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you do much every one , I sure feel a lot better  I just feel bad for the the girl that has to give her up, I know how it feels to lose the dog you love, but I'm sure it will be better for the dog too  so thanks everyone for the advice Really helped!!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Everyone gave great advice, I just had to add that you can bond with a dog at any age, especially if they have not been happy where they were before. I'm sorry about your puppy. Enjoy loving on the new one though as it will keep that spark of the past puppy glowing. I would spend some time with the dog alone first before starting out agility or any type training. You can get to know the personality of the pup then and will be better able to read the body language. Fun training like touch, spin circles, shake hands, high five, roll over, etc is good to begin with a new dog. Lots of treats and praise, and I also use the clicker method.


----------



## Curious (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with free step. Once she learns you want to be with her she will attach her self to you and want to go everywhere with you. Good luck with your soon to be best friend.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I got Elly May when she was 6 months old and she is fine. 

Well she is a spoiled brat who gets what ever she wants !


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh she'll bond with you just fine, not to worry!  I'm so sorry to hear about your pup.

wow, if i were that girl, I'd have kept the dog and got rid of the boyfriend. I think there's something wrong with people who don't like animals. I could never be with someone who didn't love them, they are too important to me. 

Anyway, best of luck. Please post pics


----------

